# M9A3 Sights



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

How hard are the sights to change out?
Am going to install combat sight rear and Wilson Combat front (green) , mainly so I can focus on the front sight quicker. Eyes aint what they used to be. Getting old sucks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ferntree said:


> How hard are the sights to change out?
> Am going to install combat sight rear and Wilson Combat front (green) , mainly so I can focus on the front sight quicker. Eyes aint what they used to be. Getting old sucks!


You'll need a sight puller/installer, unless you've got a lot of guns you're better off taking it to a gunsmith. Wheeler makes one for $160 and MGW $280.

https://www.topgunsupply.com/mgw-sight-pro-sight-adjust-install-tool-universal.html

https://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-...s/armorers-handgun-sight-tool-prod104737.aspx


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for that - gunsmith it is then!!


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

desertman said:


> You'll need a sight puller/installer, unless you've got a lot of guns you're better off taking it to a gunsmith. Wheeler makes one for $160 and MGW $280.
> 
> https://www.topgunsupply.com/mgw-sight-pro-sight-adjust-install-tool-universal.html
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-...s/armorers-handgun-sight-tool-prod104737.aspx


+1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ferntree said:


> Thanks for that - gunsmith it is then!!


I've got the Wheeler, I also have gun specific puller/installers for Glocks and HK's. I use the Wheeler for other guns that have dovetailed sights but it can be used for Glocks and HK's as well. It can also be used to adjust the sights. I've changed/adjusted the sights on a lot of my guns so it made sense to buy the tools.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd go ask at the Beretta Forum. They can give you some advice. You will likely have to stake the sights. And, be aware that the sights only go in and out in ONE direction on a Beretta slide.

If what ya want are Trijicon sights - you can send your slide in to Trijicon and they will make BRAND NEW sights for ya, and install them (you won't get a set of night sights that are already 1-2 years old). Beretta USA will also install sights for ya if ya send in your slide and the sights. They did my APX slide for free. Be aware that they are still closed for the virus issues, though


----------

